# Todays Vehicles



## lxt (Aug 15, 2007)

well went to the Dealership I bought my truck at as it seemed to have a tranny issue. after explaining to the serv. manager whats goin on; his reply yep torque converter, shift solenoid & clutches.

truck is a 2003 ford super duty ext cab with 58,000 miles, thank god I bought the extended warranty, it seems fords trannys arent what their cracked up to be(ford tough?)

serv. manager tells me this is a common problem, he`s seen them go sooner, even said "maybe ford is puttin dodge trannys in their trucks" go figure what happened to the american vehicle $30,000 + for a bic lighter todays cars suck!!! & are unaffordable, any one else think like this?

LXT................USA better wake up, houses, cars etc... going down!!!!


----------



## spacemule (Aug 15, 2007)

I think there are good models and bad models in every vehicle line. Check out the reputation of whatever model you're looking at before you buy it. I don't know about now, but Ford used to offer at least 4 different transmissions in their super dutys.


----------



## lxt (Aug 16, 2007)

I know!!! I ordered the heavy duty(tow package), with tranny cooler, beefed up driveline & the gear ratio to pull the gates off hell!!! was told this is the top of the line package.

Its just sad that you pay through the nose for what you think is quality only to find out that you didnt get it!!! as with almost every thing today!!!!

production replaced safety!!

research & developement has become destroy & replace!!!

truely a disposible world we live in, funny how I still have things given to me by my father, tools, furniture etc... that are old but still usable, slow but just as good if not better than some of todays products!!!

LXT..............


----------



## Peacock (Aug 16, 2007)

What exactly was wrong with the trans? What engine is it? WHat year?

IMO, today's cars are much much much more reliable than in years past.


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 16, 2007)

lol, funny you post that. My uncle was just tellin me the other day how grand-pappy's ford, think its an . .01 or 02, tranny went to sh!t, thats what you boys get fer buyin a ford,LOL, im just teasin, but i guess paps was pretty POed when it happened!!


----------



## computeruser (Aug 17, 2007)

I've heard issues about all the auto transmissions in the HD trucks. They all have their weak links, unfortunately.

What about the manual gearboxes? How do those hold up nowadays? I've thought about getting a truck one of these days and would only buy one with a stick anyway, but it seems like fewer and fewer people do that anymore.


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 17, 2007)

and i think its stupid that so many buy automatics, i mean, yea, i have an auto now(in my jimmy) but there was no choice, it was a gift, cany complain about it. But my old truck was a stick and i loved it(my 74 dodge-4 speed). Paps truck is auto and its gone to shi+ . . . . .


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Aug 17, 2007)

If you abuse your vehicle (drive your truck like a sports car) and don't dump the fluid and replace the fluid (as per the manual) its gonna go tits up!

Its that simple....


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 17, 2007)

if you buy a POS car and dont look into what you are getting thats a big issue too. i do agree though, I took care of my 74 pickup, and granted she aint no race car, she still runs well for having nearly 1/2 a million miles on her!!


----------



## TDunk (Aug 17, 2007)

I work on cars and trucks every day. I have a guy that comes in here with an S-10 ZR2 with 305,000 and is still running strong. But he get's his oil changed every 5,000 (synthetic) and does his tranny every 20,000. But i've also had people come in with a vehical that has 40,000 on it and i swear i'm doing it's first oil change. As for the tranny issues. The ford auto-trannys aren't horrible, but they can't handle the torque of a diesel. They'll handle a big block no problem, but not a diesel with a driver that has his foot into the intake all the time.The sticks are the same way, but they can take alot more abuse than an auto. This is where i have to say chevy has there head on straight for putting an allison in there trucks (and you can't buy a HD with a stick in it anymore from GM)If you want a built tranny that won't break, i'd have to go old school and say an old cast iron four speed. but that's just me.


----------



## Peacock (Aug 17, 2007)

Most of the trans problems I saw(I was a Ford dealer trans tech) with the 4R100/E4OD behind a diesel had nothing to do with torque. Most trans failures in fact have nothing to do with engine power.

It's usually something as simple as a cut/worn seal, stuck valve, restricted cooler circuit or bad solenoid. I can honestly say that I personally have never seen an auto trans failure that I could say was caused by lack of maintenance. Plenty from abuse though.

Many new transmissions from Ford don't even have a dipstick or require any scheduled service. This is on the 5R55W/S/N family. Despite some minor problems, they are a pretty good box. They evolved from the old C4, which became the A4LD, they 4R44E, then 5R55E then finally the new trans.

The 5R110W Torqshift trans behind the 6.0L PSD is a slick unit. No valvebody, all direct acting solenoids. It's an evolution of the E4OD/4R100.


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 18, 2007)

All of the manual trans will be gone some day. The EPA regs will require it. The computer can't control a manual trans.


----------



## lxt (Aug 18, 2007)

Tdunk I agree, 4-speed cast. never had a problem!! the serv. manager told me fords aware of the problem, supposedly(this is what they say) the trans fluid is not up to par thus slipping in 40+ mph range(overdrive) shift solenoid`s are problematic SOoooo, new torque converter,clutches,shift solenoid,etc... hopefully they put in the new improved mechanicals!!!!

trucks an 03 with 58,000 miles, dealer maintained!!! still under warranty(ford esp) I tow but well under what it is rated for 4-5000lbs max. 

I also agree on the chevy/allison, great improvement!!!

LXT............


----------



## spacemule (Aug 19, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> All of the manual trans will be gone some day. The EPA regs will require it. The computer can't control a manual trans.



I don't see that happening. Manuals get better mileage.


----------



## OilHead (Aug 19, 2007)

Ford has to set up there transmissions so that when you start it up and drive it it will shift into overdrive just above 40 + MPH to meet EPA. I know the owner mechanic of an independent local shop that services Ford vans used as EMT equipment. The problem is that when they go out on an emegency they arent thinking about pushing the button to keep it from going into OD :rockn: they are flooring it it shifts into overdrive then on the binders to make a turn shifts out of overdrive back on the fuel again OD again .This in & out multiple time tears up the transmission when its not necessary as speeds in town rarely exceed 50 mph. The fix is to have a reverse module installed so that when you want it to go into overdrive you press the button . Very easy to install the power wire for the module must have power in the cranking position as well as in the running position . When I bought mine for the Pickup a couple years back it was around $100 for the part. Not sure what years require synthetic ATF Fluid but if it is one of the earlyer years running mercon he also adds one little bottle of synthetic additve around $ 10- 12 bucks. Thats it and the transmissions last twice as long.


----------



## Stihl User (Aug 19, 2007)

I've never had a problem with any of my Ford's tranny's with less then 100K on them........


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2007)

the 10 speed Fuller in my old carival truck seems to be holding up well:lifter: , have a pair of '90 f250's with that E4od behind the old 7.3.......spongy, miserable critters, makes a guy want to look into getting a Spicer out of a Navistar with the 7.3 to morph in


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 23, 2007)

Ford is not the only one without dipsticks!!! Look at the midsize GM FWD cars!! I think it's a stupid idea either way no matter who did it!!!

Remeber all the problems Dodge had in the mid 90's? How about when GM first came out with the alison?

Sorry, I think all the AOD trannies of today SUCK!!! Ford, Dodge, GM, whoever!!! They can't take the stress or the heat caused by the way people drive them, I don't go around like there is an egg under the throttle!! If I need to go I put my foot in it!!! How about you?


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 23, 2007)

Stihl User said:


> I've never had a problem with any of my Ford's tranny's with less then 100K on them........



We used to run all fords until 1998 when we started the change to GM . We had F250 and F350 trucks with 351 and 460 gas engines with 5 speed trans. One thing I learned quick was if you tried to exceed 100K expect to buy a trans. but the engines would run 175,000 miles+ no problem.


----------



## lxt (Aug 23, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Ford is not the only one without dipsticks!!! Look at the midsize GM FWD cars!! I think it's a stupid idea either way no matter who did it!!!
> 
> Remeber all the problems Dodge had in the mid 90's? How about when GM first came out with the alison?
> 
> Sorry, I think all the AOD trannies of today SUCK!!! Ford, Dodge, GM, whoever!!! They can't take the stress or the heat caused by the way people drive them, I don't go around like there is an egg under the throttle!! If I need to go I put my foot in it!!! How about you?



That`s what Im saying!!!!!! rep to you!!!

Lxt.....Im game for the eaton fuller/rockwell to be inserted in my truck!


----------



## redprospector (Aug 23, 2007)

I dislike almost everything about the newer trucks. 
Sure they get better mileage than the old relics, but everything you save in fuel you have to spend on some stupid sensor. I had a 97 powerstroke leave me stranded out in the woods. Turns out it was a cam position sensor, well over $100.00 for 25 cents worth of electronic doo-dad. Why in the he11 does a diesel engine need a cam position sensor, or any of the other bs sensors they put on em? Damned EPA! 
I knew I was in trouble with the powerstroke when I couldn't find an injection pump on it. 

In my opinion anyone running an automatic transmission, and hauling anything should have a trans. temp. guage. Heat is the enemy of auto tranny's.

Andy


----------



## OilHead (Aug 24, 2007)

:rockn: OK Here is the link. Nothing worse than hearin some good old boys screamin in pain because the pickup is F ed up. Your not alone.- -- --- ---- Intermotive Products Overdrive Inverter Auburn Ca. Page # 6. It is a relatively EZ install if you know electronics at all & if not any local wizard should be able to help with a profession install. Pretty much plug & play. These things are true and tested on emergency equipment without one failure in every day well beatin use.


----------



## OilHead (Aug 24, 2007)

I went over there & it looks like they have performed some further improvements. It is now called the Dura Trans Overdrive controller. My inverter is still workin so its all good. The new one looks tits though. HI


----------

